# Hunting that specific sand



## KeroRocks (Jan 8, 2019)

Aquarium Sand ? Colored Sand ? Nature's Ocean®
I googled colored aquarium sand and found this site


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Moonlight is almost white, Sunset gold is much closer to tan, with some black specks.
Other sources are https://aquaforestaquarium.com and https://buceplant.com/collections/substrate and https://aqualabaquaria.com/collections/substrate?gf_99082=105


----------



## tamsin (Jan 12, 2011)

How sandy is your local soil? Have you looked at the kids play sands in your local stores - might find smaller bags if it's the right colour.


----------



## Ryan Mosby (Jan 19, 2017)

I picked up a bag of "Moonlight Sand" from my LFS and decided to give it a try. It dirties up real fast if the rest of the substrate is disturbed but it'll probably be easy to clean. It's not as white as I thought it'd be, which I'm glad for. More of an off-white, not quite tan.

On an off-note, it's really annoying how CaribSea doesn't label their Super Naturals (Moonlight Sand, Sunset Gold, Torpedo Beach, etc.) other than to write "Super Naturals," so you have to identify the type of sand they sell by eyeballing it.


----------

